# Portraits: Sprocker, Cocker, Westies, Parrot and Moggy!



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello everyone hope you all had a great Christmas and New Year. I was really busy in the run up to Christmas trying to get everyone's commissions ready for them to give as presents  Thought you might like a peek at some of the latest ones.

I am lacking bull breeds in the gallery so if anyone is thinking of commissioning a portrait I would love to hear from you, I think staffies/ebts/bulldogs are all so beautiful but I rarely do portraits of these, don't know why... 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a portrait I offered to the charity MANY TEARS, they do fantastic work providing hundreds of abandoned dogs with comfy foster homes until they find their forever homes. I did this as a prize in their recent raffle - the winner had just adopted these two cute Westies; they were a pleasure to draw.

Fizzy & Poppy reference photos

















Portrait








----------------------------------------------------------------------

This was a surprise Christmas present for my client's hubby. Poppy & Lady (Sprocker & Cocker) are so beautiful and the reference photos provided were great to work from, I was pleased with this one.

Poppy & Lady reference photos

















Portrait








----------------------------------------------------------------------

Another Christmas commission, the first parrot in my gallery 








----------------------------------------------------------------------

Last but not least - Gizmo the moggy, a Christmas present for my client's mother in law. This expression is apparently typical of Gizmo when he is relaxing 


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lycaeus (Dec 20, 2009)

Absolutely stunning  x


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi

They're lovely.... I have a collie and have uploaded a page of his portraits here
Woodys Portraits


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for your comments  - Woody is absolutely gorgeous!! Great pics


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

As always absolutely fab 

Mine is now framed very sympathetically and is hung in a place of honour - it looks fab, the place that framed it thought it absolutely fabulous and apparently showed it to alot of people who came into the shop for framing, said it was the best one she had ever had the pleasure of framing


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad its all framed Tashi, I am so pleased they have taken pride of place on your wall  rest in peace Breeze xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

louise5031 said:


> Glad its all framed Tashi, I am so pleased they have taken pride of place on your wall  rest in peace Breeze xx


Will take a photo of it shortly it is stunning and a fitting remembrance of a lovely girl xx

Thankyou to all concerned - you know who you all are xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Âüþãà (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

They are amazing!


----------



## crab (Jan 10, 2010)

:O theyre perfect!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, those are beautiful!

I lost my beautiful pug last year and i have been thinking about getting a picture done of her at some point


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Jess, well if you decide on a graphite pencil portrait I would love to hear from you - I'm yet to tackle a Pug so would be very interested to draw her for you. Memorial portraits are always sad, but it feels nice to be able to capture them when they were at their happiest


----------

